
2D Liquid Simulator with Cellular Automaton in Unity - blaze33
http://www.jgallant.com/2d-liquid-simulator-with-cellular-automaton-in-unity/
======
blaze33
Demo:
[http://www.jgallant.com/LiquidSimulator/](http://www.jgallant.com/LiquidSimulator/)

Code:
[https://github.com/jongallant/LiquidSimulator](https://github.com/jongallant/LiquidSimulator)

